# kage plow???



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone used or own one of those kage plows that interchange between a pusher and a angle plow?


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Works great. I am buying more this winter.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

love love love mine....worth every penny...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

What are you guys running them on? I'm thinking about getting a couple of the bigger ones.


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm ordering one for a John Deere 7430 tractor w/ loader.

I really love the concept of these


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Does anyone have real life experiences with the bigger units...say for loaders or tractors?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I was going to buy one (for my 3yd loader) but I did not want to part with all the money up front going into winter. They said that had "in house" financing. Appearently "in house" really means Blue Leaf Capitol. Their rep seemed OK but he pulled some shady crap so I told them to pack sand. It all worked out though as I did not get the contract that I was going to use the plow for.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

8' on bobcat s-250 works perfectly... would handle a 9' i think no problem, but 8' fits between parked cars better...


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a 10 foot on our Bobcat A 300 and it works great. I have used it for 2 seasons now.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*We are very happy with our*

ten footer on the telehandler.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112502&highlight=telehandler+kage


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Are the sides as strong as an article sectional


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

DGODGR- I am very sorry to hear that you were not happy with the financing company we were using. I wish I would have known about this sooner. We are offering financing through a new company this year so hopefully if you are still interested in going that route you will have a better experience. Please let me know if there is anything I can help you with.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Kristin Stephan;1303220 said:


> DGODGR- I am very sorry to hear that you were not happy with the financing company we were using. I wish I would have known about this sooner. We are offering financing through a new company this year so hopefully if you are still interested in going that route you will have a better experience. Please let me know if there is anything I can help you with.


I would be interested again this year. I'll send you a PM or e-mail.


----------



## GrayBros. (Nov 20, 2010)

We run a 9ft Kage on our CAT 262B and it is amazingly fast. My only complaint is that they used some foreign crap hydraulic fittings and we had to spend an extra $125 to get it to hook up correctly. Not too expensive, just not expected when you pay top dollar for a piece of equipment.


----------



## GrayBros. (Nov 20, 2010)

One other thing, the main plow decal fell off after about 3 times of use.


----------

